# [SOLVED] Bizarre mouse bug (Logitech G700)



## SCMalyce (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

For a few days now I've been having the most bizarre mouse bugs in random places. Since I really have no idea what is wrong, I'll post the symptoms:

-Sometimes the click is simply disabled
-I can't move forward, backwards or pause youtube videos
-When I click on a tab on Google Chrome, the tab closes (although I'm not clicking on the small x) to the point where when I click on the last tab remaining, google chrome closes
-I can't select items on a scroll-down menu with my mouse
-When I try gaming, the screen goes all over the place
-When I use mumble, I can enter a channel but then I can't switch to another one
-When I open task manager, everything works again for a brief period of time
-Today I shut down my computer all night, when I turned it on everything worked for about 30 minutes or so and then bugged out again.
-When I use another mouse, the problems persist (!!!)

What I've tried so far:
-I've done an antivirus scan, nothing wrong
-I've done a system restore, didn't change a thing
-I've restarted a billion times to no avail
-I've desinstalled/reinstalled my mouse driver quite a lot, didn't help. 
-I tried desactivating my mouse pad, didn't work

Some info on my computer:
G700 gaming mouse
MSI GT680R laptop
Windows 7 (family)

Please help me, I'm going slightly mad


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Bizarre mouse bug (Logitech G700)*

Test the mouse in another port and on another (known good) computer. Test another mouse on your computer. Which do the symptoms chase?


----------



## SCMalyce (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Bizarre mouse bug (Logitech G700)*

I've tried other mice on the laptop and the thing is they work if I boot up my computer with them. However it I plug in the "deathmouse" and then switch to a differt mouse (or even just the touchpad) the bug continues.

I haven't tried it on another computer though.

In any case it was under guarantee, seems like the problem came for the mouse afterall. Just got it replaced by another model, so all's well, thread closed =)

Thanks!


----------

